

Ask HN: Blog platform with good support for syntax highlighting of PL's? - rufius

I'm looking for a blog platform that has good support for syntax highlighting of common programming languages. I currently have a WordPress installation but I can't seem to find a plugin that is worth a damn for highlighting (and is up to date).&#60;p&#62;Anyone have some suggestions?
======
nbpoole
What's wrong with <http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/syntaxhighlighter/> or
<http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wp-syntax/> ?

